# Stress Test



## Rich Parsons (Mar 8, 2003)

I don't know about you, but I do not see two dolphins.  I think I need to go home and rest. 



Attached is a picture of two dolphins.  If you can see both dolphins, your  stress level is within the acceptable range.  If you see anything other than two dolphins, your stress level is too high and you need to go home


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 8, 2003)

On this Forum is stressful enough. I'm always bullied by DC, Seig, Farnsworth..............the list goes on!

Great pic, though!


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *On this Forum is stressful enough. I'm always bullied by DC, Seig, Farnsworth..............the list goes on! *



Your bullied! What about me! 

I say we band together and get our own back :ticked:


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Your bullied! What about me!
> 
> I say we band together and get our own back :ticked: *



Might as well. We're doing it in Iraq, might as well do it here!:apv:


----------



## Kirk (Mar 8, 2003)

Boy, you guys are uptight.  I see two dolphins, pure as day!


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Boy, you guys are uptight.  I see two dolphins, pure as day! *



Now that you mention it, I also see a Surf n' Turf menu. I'm getting the munchies!


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Might as well. We're doing it in Iraq, might as well do it here!:apv: *



Actually when you put it like that.....I think not. Mainly cuz Britain is the one who does the *** licking to America and I'm a Reciever not a giver


----------



## membru (Mar 8, 2003)

Guys i see two cows !!!  

where did you saw those dolphins?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I say we band together and get our own back :ticked: *



I knew it all along, MOB is your very own disciple. Finally it came out. Hah, now MOB will really get it. 

Seig, there has got to be more boots to the groin.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I knew it all along, MOB is your very own disciple. Finally it came out. Hah, now MOB will really get it.
> 
> Seig, there has got to be more boots to the groin. *



Not again..........


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Actually when you put it like that.....I think not. Mainly cuz Britain is the one who does the *** licking to America and I'm a Reciever not a giver  *



No worries mate! We're on equal ground here. No politics! Just simply attack, you in front first as recon!


----------



## Seig (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Your bullied! What about me!
> 
> I say we band together and get our own back :ticked: *


The stress has finally cracked you both, go home


----------



## Seig (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I knew it all along, MOB is your very own disciple. Finally it came out. Hah, now MOB will really get it.
> 
> Seig, there has got to be more boots to the groin. *


a booting we will go, a booting we will go.........


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *a booting we will go, a booting we will go......... *



Did you notice that Castillo put his protoge out front? Maybe he deems MOB as an accessible loss.:rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Did you notice that Castillo put his protoge out front? Maybe he deems MOB as an accessible loss.:rofl: *



The forward scout was reported to have about 7 to 8 seconds for survival


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *a booting we will go, a booting we will go......... *




Hi Ho

Hi Ho


or is that Oh Hi Ho we will go? :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Did you notice that Castillo put his protoge out front? Maybe he deems MOB as an accessible loss.:rofl: *



Acceptable losses are involved. Would Patton gone in front? No way.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Acceptable losses are involved. Would Patton gone in front? No way. *



Actually Patton got separated a couple of times and was in front of his troops. 

Yet, you point is well made!


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Actually Patton got separated a couple of times and was in front of his troops.
> 
> Yet, you point is well made!  *



That's what happens when you slap your troops to often, they switch places, and leave you with your pants downs!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *That's what happens when you slap your troops to often, they switch places, and leave you with your pants downs! *




Umm Do you know this from experience?

 :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Umm Do you know this from experience?
> 
> :rofl: *



I believe that's what he's saying/.


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Umm Do you know this from experience?
> 
> :rofl: *



Um, I think I'll just follow your quote. That'll say it all for me!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I don't know about you, but I do not see two dolphins.  I think I need to go home and rest.
> 
> 
> ...



Well all yall Sportsfans, I must be losing it, I really feel I'm losing it and have gone off the deep end. I don't see Jack in there, or is Rich just funnin' with us? I'm going home ASAP...  

:shrug:


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *The forward scout was reported to have about 7 to 8 seconds for survival  *



Hey Castillo didnt tell me that! No way am I going in front! :shrug:


----------



## Seig (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *The forward scout was reported to have about 7 to 8 seconds for survival  *


That's 4 to 6 more than I would have given him


----------



## Seig (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Hey Castillo didnt tell me that! No way am I going in front! :shrug: *


Ooooh, the young locust declares mutiny!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *That's 4 to 6 more than I would have given him *




Maybe MOB should have just been grabbed by the back of the collar at arms length away.


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Ooooh, the young locust declares mutiny! *



Ya just can't find good help anymore.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Well all yall Sportsfans, I must be losing it, I really feel I'm losing it and have gone off the deep end. I don't see Jack in there, or is Rich just funnin' with us? I'm going home ASAP...
> 
> :shrug: *




Honest Cali,

It is ok, I was just pulling a joke on you. It is ok! It is ok!
Breath in, . . . , Hold, . . . , Breath out, . . .

Slowly, Breath again.

It is ok, you can go home and take a nice nap. It will help.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 9, 2003)

Seig,

Hmmm 4 to 6 seconds longer than you would ahve given him.

Are trying to say Frinedly fire would have been the cause?    



MOB,

Once you promiose to do a job, you really should follow through on it.  People will start to believe that your word is not worth anything. 


:rofl:  I just love busting MOB's chops!


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



PHEW! Lucky I didnt *"Promiose"* him then! All jokes aside I am a man of my word and a promise is a promise :asian:


----------



## Seig (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Seig,
> 
> Hmmm 4 to 6 seconds longer than you would ahve given him.
> ...


Friendly Fire, now *THERE* is an oxymoron.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Friendly Fire, now THERE is an oxymoron. *




Well I have caused MOB a friend, and I would have no problem shooting him with a paint ball


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 10, 2003)

That sounds like that would be a good time.:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Mar 11, 2003)

Don't you freeze the paint balls first?


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Well I have caused MOB a friend, and I would have no problem shooting him with a paint ball  *



Right back at'cha buddy


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Right back at'cha buddy  *




Actually it is your back the would be pelted by the frozen paint balls 

Would be fun though huh ?

 :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Mar 12, 2003)

We could just tie him to the tree and THEN hit him with frozen paint balls or bricks


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *We could just tie him to the tree and THEN hit him with frozen paint balls or bricks *



Bricks :shrug:


----------



## Ginsu (Mar 12, 2003)

Ok so hitting MOB with bricks would be a tad harsh. Now if you tied him to a tree and hit him with Paint Balls and SPAM.....then all you would have to worry about would the cruel and unusual claims.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ginsu _
> *Ok so hitting MOB with bricks would be a tad harsh. Now if you tied him to a tree and hit him with Paint Balls and SPAM.....then all you would have to worry about would the cruel and unusual claims.  *



Your evil :ticked:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ginsu _
> *Ok so hitting MOB with bricks would be a tad harsh. Now if you tied him to a tree and hit him with Paint Balls and SPAM.....then all you would have to worry about would the cruel and unusual claims.  *




Making him eat the SPAM, now that would be really *EVIL!*

 :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Making him eat the SPAM,*



:barf:  That's just cruel!!  I like it! :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *We could just tie him to the tree and THEN hit him with frozen paint balls or bricks *



Whichever is your weapon of choice.


----------



## Seig (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Making him eat the SPAM, now that would be really EVIL!
> 
> :rofl: *


Yeah, make him eat fried Spam and instant Mac-N-Cheese


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 12, 2003)

:asian: 



I am glad you gentlemen enjoyed my suggestion.


:asian:


----------



## Seig (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *:asian:
> 
> 
> ...


That is an unsubstantiated rumor and a viscious lie!  You will be hearing form my lawyer, Mr. Cochrane, who you calling gentlemen?


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *That is an unsubstantiated rumor and a viscious lie!  You will be hearing form my lawyer, Mr. Cochrane, who you calling gentlemen? *



Is this a "Class Action Suit?" Cause if it is, I want in, pronto!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *That is an unsubstantiated rumor and a viscious lie!  You will be hearing form my lawyer, Mr. Cochrane, who you calling gentlemen? *




Wow, you just cannot insult anyone today?

It takes and act of Congress to make someone a Gentlemen and even then . . . .

 

:rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Is this a "Class Action Suit?" Cause if it is, I want in, pronto!  *




Ricardo,

That would not be aproblem if you have any Class?

 


:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Is this a "Class Action Suit?" Cause if it is, I want in, pronto!  *


Suit?  I don't wear no steenkin suits.....


----------



## Seig (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Wow, you just cannot insult anyone today?
> 
> It takes and act of Congress to make someone a Gentlemen and even then . . . .
> ...


Nice try, I am not accepting any retractions.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Suit?  I don't wear no steenkin suits..... *



You should start wearing clean ones then


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Ricardo,
> 
> That would not be aproblem if you have any Class?
> ...



Not only do I have "Class", but I still hate math! 

Just teasing.................


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Not only do I have "Class", but I still hate math!
> 
> Just teasing................. *




Then go see the Visual Joke in the locker room. :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Ricardo,
> 
> That would not be aproblem if you have any Class?*




Agreed!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Agreed!!!!! :rofl: *




Cool! we agree!


----------



## Seig (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *You should start wearing clean ones then  *


A.) It was a reference you obviously did not get.
B.) Even misinterpreted as you obviously did, I already said I did not wear steenkin suits, that would imply, dense one, that I wear clean ones.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *A.) It was a reference you obviously did not get.
> B.) Even misinterpreted as you obviously did, I already said I did not wear steenkin suits, that would imply, dense one, that I wear clean ones. *



He called me Dense one :rofl:


----------

